# ScoTTish Meet - Sunday 13th April



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Right O!

How about another wee day trip? 

Date: *SUNDAY 13th APRIL*
Time: * 11am*
Place: *  BROXDEN ROUNDABOUT, PARK & RIDE, PERTH*
Destination: * HEAD UP TOWARDS GLENSHEE AREA*









I know that this is a wee bit close to the weekend away but since there are quite a few people who can't make the weekend away for one reason or another, I thought a wee extra day trip would not go a miss 

Who's up for it?
Hev
phope (no show without punch! )  
tt9060
TTaberdeen
wallsendmag ~ happy?
saint .....................maybe :rol:
purplequeen

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

oh hev, where do these dates come from???

im sure you are conspiring with mrs kammy :roll:

im on nightshift that sunday 

we will make the main meet if nothing comes up :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Holidays  what time do we meet ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Holidays  what time do we meet ?


Needing another eye test???? 11am 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> oh hev, where do these dates come from???
> 
> im sure you are conspiring with mrs kammy :roll:
> 
> ...


sorry :?

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey Hev and Peter

We'll be driving towards Rome then so will miss this one.

Hopefully the next one will be in the first two weeks of May


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

P:m replied Hev


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

No can do this time.

All being well I don't getting back from holiday until around 11pm the night before. Sleeping and laundry is all I'll doing on Sunday!! :lol:


----------



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

sounds good Hev, no plans at the moment!!


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

hey all! I am a provisional yes. i move house next month so if i can get enough done in time Ill be there.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Holidays  what time do we meet ?
> ...


Know a good optician?? :lol: :lol: 
Hard week lots of delays and a 12 hour rest day worked  got to pay for the mini somehow. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

tt9060 & TTaberdeen ~    I was nearly gonna start singing 'all by myselfffffff, don't wanna be all by myselffffff!'

Hev x


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

hey there, just back from a round trip to dunkeld over the weekend via braemar and glenshee on the way there, and aviemore and inverness on the way home. good fun 

aviemore was quite wet ... i think someone may have left a tap running :wink:

it's unlikely i'll make this one ... think that's our only free weekend in april and with the wedding fast approaching we'll need all our time sorting that out.

oh yeah, and 11am in aberdeen would have been almost too early for a sunday, but 11am in _perth_ on a sunday morning ... are you taking the piss?! :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

.. I'm sorry that I can't make this one either as I'm 'between nightshifts'  April is turning out to be quite a difficult month for all . . :?


----------



## windywomble (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi - been a bit busy and just picked up note - looking at dates tonight and will get right back to you!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

chrisabdn said:


> hey there, just back from a round trip to dunkeld over the weekend via braemar and glenshee on the way there, and aviemore and inverness on the way home. good fun
> 
> aviemore was quite wet ... i think someone may have left a tap running :wink:
> 
> ...


Careless of someone :roll:


----------



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

Hev said:


> tt9060 & TTaberdeen ~    I was nearly gonna start singing 'all by myselfffffff, don't wanna be all by myselffffff!'
> 
> Hev x


Are you a good singer Hev, maybe you can give us your own rendition of 'all by myself' at the next meet??


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I got a painful "pm'd" poke in the ribs. :roll:

I actually maybe up for this one - been a few years since I took 52 FAB up towards Glenshee - however it's a fairly fun run.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

TTaberdeen said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > tt9060 & TTaberdeen ~    I was nearly gonna start singing 'all by myselfffffff, don't wanna be all by myselffffff!'
> ...


nah, she's sh*t :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Why aren't we on the list


----------



## Boyner (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey guys, sorry but i wont be able to come along to this one as i am away in Dublin town for the weekend.

I will come along to the next one so i can put some faces to the names!

cheers

Boyner


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Right O!
> 
> How about another wee day trip?
> 
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Sisab (Nov 24, 2007)

Hev,
I wish I could participate but I don't take delivery of my TTC until the end of April. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sisab said:


> Hev,
> I wish I could participate but I don't take delivery of my TTC until the end of April. Thanks for the invite.


You don't need to have a TT to come along :wink:

Hev x


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

Hello all,
Not sure if we'll make it, we're away on the Friday and Saturday - put us down as a maybe though, as we can't make the end of april as we'll be in Tenerife 8)

cheers
Claire and Chris


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

purplequeen said:


> Hello all,
> Not sure if we'll make it, we're away on the Friday and Saturday - put us down as a maybe though, as we can't make the end of april as we'll be in Tenerife 8)
> 
> cheers
> *Claire and Chris*


now *that *is spooky!

love

Chris and Claire :lol:


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

chrisabdn said:


> purplequeen said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


hey twinnies [smiley=cheers.gif] 
so you're getting married soon - many congratulations!! We did it 18 months ago - was grrreat :-D
Hope to meet you both sometime,
x Claire and Chris Smith x

pls dont tell me ur surname is Smith lol!!! Now that would be tooooo weird!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<cough>

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nasty cough you have there pet :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just so we don't get lost anyone got any directions to the meeting point from the south?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Just so we don't get lost anyone got any directions to the meeting point from the south?


You gonna trust MY directions???!!

Head up the M90 from Edinburgh towards Perth. Can't remember the junction number but follow the junction for Inverness (and Stirling I think). Turn right (3rd exit) at the roundabout (sign-post Perth). At the next roundabout, turn right (3rd exit, sign post Park & Ride). Pass the Esso garage and the Park & Ride car park is next on your left - probably best to aim for the back/top of the car park.

See ya there

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Just so we don't get lost anyone got any directions to the meeting point from the south?
> ...


Or not :lol: :lol: Should be ok seems easy enough.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hope you have a great day 

The Mini is packed and very shiny - thanks Dave  and the boys are about to head off to Doggy Hotel 

See you in three and a bit weeks


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Hope you have a great day
> 
> The Mini is packed and very shiny - thanks Dave  and the boys are about to head off to Doggy Hotel
> 
> See you in three and a bit weeks


Have a fab time 8)

.............just noticed the time you posted that   

Hev x


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi all,
We won't be able to make it 2moro - not long back from coupla days away, totally shattered and have things that must be done 2moro.
Have fun and see you all another time,
tara
Claire and Chris


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Just so we don't get lost anyone got any directions to the meeting point from the south?
> ...


Hev nav at it's best M90 J11 Broxden Roundabout :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

johnnyboy said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...












Looking at your sig...................something you need to 'fess up to?

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes I have moved accross to the dark petrol guzzling side :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi folks had a great day and night


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A few piccies from yesterday


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Some stunning scenery...










Some very undulating roads...Magnetic Ride excellent here...how did you like the Cairn O'Mount road then Andy?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It was a wee bit bumpy and that idiot in the Beemer  stunning scenery though. Hows the cashback going ?Florida bound yet?


----------

